
Verizon will share your browsing habits with AOL's massive ad network - jrs235
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9468025/verizon-will-share-your-browsing-habits-with-aols-massive-ad-network
======
teaneedz
Adtech needs a major pivot. I hope that Verizon's bottom line takes some heat
for this. Even though Verizon is not unique, its blatant disregard for privacy
and user experience should discourage devs from supporting this. The poison
gas that adtech has become requires one huge fan to blow it away. Here's to
improved fan tech ;)

